# RAFF, PDF, NSR, What the heck?



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I missed the actual sale, but I saw the results. No Step Goat Sale in San Angelo, TX. Whoa they brought a lot of money. They sold a buck by "NSR Freak" for $30,000. NSR Freak is by RAFF Boers JR. I can't find either of these bucks on ABGA or USBGA. What the heck am I missing? They sold other bucks bred similar for $10-$20,000. Unregistered does even brought as much as $1200 on up. Almost no EGGS, RRD or the like. I'm not saying these goats aren't worth the money, I would like to know *why* they are worth the money. The goats on the No Step website look healthy, but no much different from my herd. LOL.
http://www.nostepranch.com/


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Triple registered embryo transfers & testing for everything under the sun? :shrug:


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I hadn't heard of those names, but I don't do a lot of showing. Based on their website it looks like they breed for wethers. On their website they talk a lot about showing and have a page dedicated to all the shows the kids have won. So basically they can sell unregistered does and buck for those prices because they show well and produce nice wethers. I personally wouldn't spend that much money on those buck, but that's just my opinion. The breeders buying them obviously know something I don't know


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They must go to alot of shows and have there name out there ...but I don't understand why or how...they are getting that much..as I do not see any ennoblement goats...on their site...The don't show any Herd Does on their site either...

Eggsfile himself was sold for $45,000 and other famous herdsires sold for just as much... but...they where ennobled.... :scratch: 


They are promoting the wethers..but... I would think that they would have a Sire that would be ennobled....or something.... to be able to ask such a huge price... :scratch: 

The names are not familiar to me either...

I do have to say...Breeders can ask whatever price they want... it is the matter of... will they get it.... :wink: And if they do...they are in the right place at the right time... and get it while you can...if someone is willing to pay that price... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Triple registered embryo transfers & testing for everything under the sun? :shrug:


Some of them weren't registerd at all and still that much money. In the catalog they discussed flush does and such, so they have indentified their blue hen does and do ET with them. There must be BIG money in wethers in Texas! Ha. And these folks must do all the winning and the have nots must be willing to pay the big bucks to get what they don't have. The bucks on these No Step and RAFF websites appear to me to be somewhat corse, but rugged looking things. I can't see where the 
show pictures of their wethers are anything that special, but I don't know much. Would a wether litter mate to, say the 6-9 mo. doe winner at the ABGA National show, do any good in Texas at their no paper
wether show?


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Tenacross... I just decided to come join your post so we can just communicate on one, and your is now more current so... 

:shrug: :chin: Your guess is as good/ if not better than mine!!! :? It was driving me NUTS!! I couldn't believe it! I watched the 2nd annual labor day sale on Saturday... Those sale prices ranged from $400-$6600 in which the goats had as many as 12 ennoblements in their papers and names that you hear of in the meat market everyday! The sale started @ 11AM PST and didn't end until around 3PM PST!! (4 hours for 80 lots!) 

Today BLEW my mind :shocked: when I sat down and watched 70 lots sell in 2 hours @ unbelievable PRICES!!! :roll: 
I'm glad I'm not the only one that's :scratch: so confused about the whole thing! 

I think they were selling so fast to keep up a buying frenzy! So that people didn't have time to think about how much they were paying for unregistered stock! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: 

Also I noticed there was a HUGE difference in the prices on the bucks compared to the does... I mean bucks are useually a bit more expensive, but we're talking THOUSANDS of dollars in difference, it could be a buck and a doe from the same flush and the buck would bring THOUSANDS more! 

Anyways... We may never have the answer, but sharing my feelings with others who apparently are just as puzzled helps me! :veryangry: 

Thank you!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Sorry I stole your thread, Kimmerz.
It's nice to see someone else watches these sales!
I'm going to one in New Plymouth Idaho on the 10th. If they bring
that much money, I am in big trouble. Ha.
I've been watching the same sales as you and the prices you said are
about what I thought was normal to. I really was under the impression
that Showstopper sale represented the top of the market. Hehe.. wrong.
I would really like to know if the Ryals and Edwards' best stock could 
compete with the RAFFs etc at a wether jackpot. I got a lot to learn.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

No worries Tenacross! It's no biggie where we post! Like I say, I'm just glad, I'm not the only one that was shocked! I still have alot to learn to! I haven't been in it very long, just about a year... I try and watch EVERYTHING that I can so I know what's out there and I had NEVER heard of these lines until today's sale! I realized that if I looked back into 4th gen. I recognized a few goats here and there! But I didn't see the aw factor that caused such shocking prices... I wish I knew what their secret was! I wanna know how to get into it!!! :GAAH:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

:GAAH: Now I REALLY don't get it... I was just looking at this page on No Step's website and the info they give on the previous sales they've been a part of came no where close to today's prices!

http://www.nostepranch.com/sales.html


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Kimmerz Cali Kidz said:


> :GAAH: Now I REALLY don't get it... I was just looking at this page on No Step's website and the info they give on the previous sales they've been a part of came no where close to today's prices!
> http://www.nostepranch.com/sales.html


I saw that too, but before the sale and I thought they were lying. 
Really those prices are high also for wethers and unregestered does.
Maybe this was their buck sale. Also, I wonder if there were maybe
some foreign buyers there or something.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is confusing for sure...but I'd like to be in their shoes.... :wink: LOL...they seem to be doing something write..... that seems so wrong...go figure... :chin:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> It is confusing for sure...but I'd like to be in their shoes.... :wink: LOL...they seem to be doing something write..... that seems so wrong...go figure... :chin:


Agreed! Definatly would LOVE to be in their shoes! :greengrin: Told my mom! I think I'm going to take my goats down to TX and sell them! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: I know.... it is tempting isn't it..... :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They are at it again.
Lazy S-T Dispersal sale.
On right now.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes they are... LOL, but at least I've heard of these lines... and the prices are not nearly as outrageous!!! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

For those of you wondering about the sale I just got this link in an email.
http://goatrancherupdate.blogspot.com/


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:shocked: unbelievable price tags!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I want to jump into the conversation too! I have heard of RAFF bloodlines - we have a boer breeder in CA, White Rail Ranch, that has a lot of RAFF bloodline bucks, and they produce some top rated wethers! A lot of winners come from their bloodlines.

And from what I have heard and read, because we are new to boer goats and showing too, is that Texas takes their boer goats SERIOUSLY! They are high dollar goats.... I have seen some at jackpot shows that are just phenomenal. 

Wish I would have been able to see the sale - I like to watch and learn, not that I would EVER pay that kind of money for a goat, but its fun to see who does! :?


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

The prices are that way because these are wether stock. It's a whole different ballgame than breedingstock Boers. The animals do not need to be registered, since wethers are shown as terminal projects. 

Your breed does who would win at Nationals would likely not produce quality show wethers. It's all but impossible to have a single herd of goats that can compete at a major level in breed shows AND produce wethers who can compete at high levels. So no, there are few Ennobled goats on the papers because Ennobled goats do not have the overall style and structure that competetive wethers have.

It's the same in sheep... you have "frame" sheep, which are the purebred breed sheep. And you have "club lambs" which are a whole 'nother critter. If you say you have "Hampshire" sheep, a knowledgeable sheep person would then ask if you have frame sheep or club lambs. Same name, same influences, bred in two entirely different directions. 

San Antonio, Houston... all those shows listed on their website are considered "majors" and are very, very, very, very competitive wether shows. Even the 8th place they list is quite impressive. 

Hope this clears up some confusion... the prices in the wether world are way higher... some wethers from consistently superior herds bring $5,000+.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for clearing it up GoatGirlMO...it is greatly appreciated.... :thumb:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GoatGirlMO said:


> The prices are that way because these are wether stock. It's a whole different ballgame than breedingstock Boers. The animals do not need to be registered, since wethers are shown as terminal projects.
> .


Awesome. Someone that knows what they are talking about. 
Thanks MO and CA.


----------

